
Big privacy changes at SmugMug - brlewis
http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2008/02/08/big-privacy-changes-at-smugmug/
======
brlewis
My timeframe was off, but my prediction otherwise held:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=105968>

------
sanj
The big question that I have is whether the "key" in this scenario is a hash
(or a pieces of a hash), or if it is randomly assigned.

The former is much more susceptible to being reverse engineered and hacked.
Especially with a relatively small search space: ~30 bits.

